# Service manual DL !



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

For the few one whos been looking for the original NISSAN SERVICE(repair) MANUAL for S13 & S14 CA18DET and SR20DET engines heres a link that im sure will bring a smile to your face !!  its a PDF file (cutted into 5 pieces) that load near 900page of truly absolute needing infos on those engine 

http://www.silviaaustralia.com/techinfo.asp

P.s (there is 2 manual one for each motor = almost 900 page EACH !!!!)

Contains all wiring diagrams !! 

Have fun!!


----------



## yeap (Jun 23, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> For the few one whos been looking for the original NISSAN SERVICE(repair) MANUAL for S13 & S14 CA18DET and SR20DET engines heres a link that im sure will bring a smile to your face !!  its a PDF file (cutted into 5 pieces) that load near 900page of truly absolute needing infos on those engine
> 
> http://www.silviaaustralia.com/techinfo.asp
> 
> ...



This link is dead! Does anyone know where I can get this?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I got them.. the CA, and the SR, and the KA.. and S13/s14 chassis..


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

www.zeroyon.com

go there thank opium for the link


----------

